# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Prezentimi I Parë

## Mimoza UK

Une quhem Mimoza, dhe ky eshte prezentimi im i pari me tash ne ket forum. Jam nje studente bashk me disa antar ktu ne ket forum 
Zonjanga_QYTETI (who made me do this), Kosovarja_UK, Pretty_DEVIL, Outsider hello guys. Jame nje studente siq e ceka me lart jasht trojeve te Kosoves e te SHqiperise. Peshendes te gjithe antaret e ktij forumi (BUGG KISS TO YOU ALL) poashtu edhe staffin  per punen e veqant qe na kan mundesu qe ne te kemi kontakt ku doqe jemi. Pershendetje......
Lets go party.......................................

----------


## KACAKU

Pershendesim anetarin me te ri, Mimoza UK .
Mire se erdhe ne forum!

----------


## Outsider

Hello MIM
Damn my eyes Damn my eyes we told you that it is easy but you where acting like goingto the dentist pulling your tooth out....hahahahahhahahahha
I like you smile I always whill 
here is one good poem for you

 An Angel

Walking along a winding road
My feet are heavy from my load
The sky is black, showing no light
Then out of the blue, a shine so bright

I turned my head the light's too much
Then on my hands I felt a touch
And on my ear I could feel a breath
My body shook, as I'm scared to death

I hear a voice, it calls to me
As I turn around, who could it be?
There she was, just standing there
I saw her beauty, beyond compare

She said my name, how does she know?
And how does her face, get that glow?
Her eyes sparkle, as she smiles at me
But she is an Angel, how could this be?

She takes my hand, we start to walk
I have no words, as I try to talk
This moment is one I've held deep inside
Is this the woman to be my bride?

So many questions are filling my head
Silently I ask, "Am I dead?"
Then we stop, and she says me
"I'm the one, he created for thee"

My eyes swell up, tears began to fall
And with her hand she wipes them all
She says, "This is a love without an end
I'll always be there, forever your friend"

"You have my heart, it's honest and true
I'll always love and cherish you
But now you must go, and soon you will see
An Angel before you, and she will be me."

The sound of a clock woke me from this dream
It was all so real, or so it did seem
I began to cry, then a knock at the door
I opened it quickly and heard, "Cry no more!"

----------


## ZonjaNGA_QYTETI

Ja u mbush me Kosovar ktu lol 
Mimi welcome sweetheart be careful don't fall in love .

Outsider you cheater how romantic 
nice poem where did you get it ?????

----------


## POETI_20

mir se erdhe Mimoza 
e kalofsh mir ketu mes nesh 
te pershendes

----------


## shkodrane82

Hello motra....mireserdhe e dashur ja kalofsh mire ketu.....
je shume simpatike......
Do you know pretty devil????
give a kiss to her from me.....

----------


## hope31

Te pershendes Mim.
Uroj t'ia kaloni mire mes miqve te forumit.

sinqerisht
 hope31

----------


## ALBA

Mireseerdhe Mimoza midis Shqiptareve.Te uroj ta kalosh sa me mire ketu midis nesh.

----------


## ^BabY__GirL^

Mireserdhe Mimoza!!
Ja kalofsh mire ne forum  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ben-shkodrani

Mirserdhe Mimoza Midis nesh .

ja kalofsh mir Forum

----------


## ermal80

mire se erdhe mimoza  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## GANGSTAR_69

mir se erdhe 
ja kalofsh mir 

hajt tung

----------


## No`FeaR

mire se erdhe ne forum Mimoza
ja kalofsh mire :buzeqeshje:

----------


## vana

Mireseerdhe edhe ti, kalofsh mire ketu, midis nesh!

----------


## che guevara

pershendetje dhe mire se erdhe mimoza 
 dhe kujdes nga  dreqet ketu LOL

----------


## EndTironci

Hi Mimoza mir se erdhe nforum lal ja kalofsh mir mes nesh ciao

----------


## Kosovarja_UK

HEY MIM   where r you babes how do you like it here ??????

----------


## Shijaksi-London

Ho pra keshtu ka lezet, gocat e Londres te shtohen ne forum.
Mimoza ja kalofsh mire midis nesh forumistave, dhe ne vecanti te uroj per nje komunukim te mbare me forumistat e Londres te cilet jane shpirti i ketij forumi.

----------


## Genti

Pershendetje Mimoza Uroj tja kalofsh mir ne forumin shqiptar 
te pershendes dhe qe ndodhesh ne Uk 


Me Respect Gentiani_Uk

----------


## DENIS

MirëSerdhe, Në "ForuminShqiptar" Kalosh Një Kohe Të Këndshme Midis Nesh...



I LOVE SHKODRA

----------

